# LIVE bloodworms in Aquarium. How is that possible.



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

There are LIVE bloodworms in Aquarium. How is that possible? 

I do feed my fish freeze dried blood worms and frozen blood worms. 

It is possible that some blood worms eggs were still alive and created a new crop of blood worms? 

This is an outdoor aquarium that I used for tadpoles. I did take a ton of plants from my main aquarium that I feed blood worms to. 

However I did scoop out the tadpoles from my fountain. However that fountain is like 99% empty and the drain was just clogged when it rain which is the only reason there was enough water for the tadpoles. 

Where do you think these bloodworms came from? The frozen & freeze dried blood worm food in my main aquarium or the fountain that I used to get the tadpoles from? 

Thanks.


----------



## ustabefast (Jan 24, 2017)

Midge larvae or other worms and critters are going to appear in outdoor aquariums. No way did these emerge from dead frozen products.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

This thread might answer your questions


----------



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

ustabefast said:


> Midge larvae or other worms and critters are going to appear in outdoor aquariums. No way did these emerge from dead frozen products.


Yeah but these look EXACTLY like the bloodworms you buy frozen. Its not just like some generic worm but exact clone. 

I wonder if the midge lives in Florida? I always thought they were from the rainforest or something.


----------



## dpeco33 (Apr 15, 2017)

I am not sure if they can survive our not, but about 5 years ago, I had cichlids that I would feed the Frozen blood worm packages to.. since it was my first time using them, I neglected turning off my filters, to Rena XP 3..
After a few months I was washing out the sponges and noticed them what looked exactly like the blood worms, living in the some pads of the filter. They were alive.. needless to say, not sure what they were, they looked like the same worms.. I pulled them out and have them to the fish which they happily ate, and learned a valuable lesson about turning filters off when feeding lol..
Did not answer the question but just saying it seemed to have happened to me..

I don't see why a flash Frozen worm could not make it through a thaw process.. It it's possible I am sure

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Merriallynchian said:


> Yeah but these look EXACTLY like the bloodworms you buy frozen. Its not just like some generic worm but exact clone.
> 
> I wonder if the midge lives in Florida? I always thought they were from the rainforest or something.




Chironomid flies have a global distribution.


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

I had a couple live bloodworms come as hitchhikers with live plants once. Scared the heck out of me at first, because I didn't know what a bloodworm was at the time. I assume there must have been midges at the place where I ordered my plants from.


----------



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

longgonedaddy said:


> Chironomid flies have a global distribution.


If that is true, that would be very cool. 

My brother is trying to grow his own chocolate tree and the only thing that is able to pollinate the flower on the tree is the non-biting midge. 

The flowers are extremely delicate and they don't give off anything that attracts bees or normal insects like normal flowers do. 

Thanks.


----------

